# Armless Cartwheels



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The pain and stiffness is there so you won't move it around to much, so don't. Let it heal.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

See a doctor asap. Neck injuries aren't to play with.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> See a doctor asap. Neck injuries aren't to play with.


This. A real doctor. Chiro is mostly quackery, as good as adjustments feel.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Helmall said:


> does anyone have any tips on helping with the neck pain?
> Thanks!!


My divorce did wonders.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f00bar said:


> My divorce did wonders.



and I bet yer ass feels better too


----------

